
If I Were President - dpc59
http://warontherocks.com/2016/07/if-i-were-president/
======
brianwawok
> The next president should reverse course and prioritize federal outlays for
> a stronger Navy, Army, Air Force, and Marine Corps.

Nope. Next candidate please.

